# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Tìm hiểu cơ bản về động cơ liền hộp giảm tốc và  động cơ liền hộp Smec Hàn Quốc.

## Se7en_G

*Cơ bản đôi điều của loại động cơ này:*

Động cơ liền hộp giảm giảm tốc hay còn gọi là động cơ giảm tốc hoặc động cơ liền hộp.
Trên thị trường Việt Nam hiện nay có 2 loại động cơ liền hộp sử dụng điện thế khác nhau là 2 pha 220v và 3 pha 380,440v (nhưng cũng có trường hợp 3 pha dùng điện thế 220v). 

Đối với người dùng thì tuy theo nhu câu mà đưa ra yêu cầu thông số khác nhau cho động cơ liền hộp cần dùng. 
Nhưng cơ bản thông số quan trọng của loại động cơ này là
Công suất hoạt động là bao nhiêu kW hoặc bao nhiêu mã lực ? ( 1 mã lực = 0,75 kW)
Tỉ số truyền là bao nhiều? (1/50, 1/100, 1/20...)
Đường kính trục đầu ra là bao nhiêu ? ( 22mm, 28mm,...)
Tốc độ đầu ra của trục là bao nhiêu ? ( tỷ số truyền càng cao thì tốc độ đầu ra càng thấp).
Ngoài ra còn phải quan tâm tới kiểu lắp đặt là kiểu mặt bích hay kiểu chân đế,cấp cách nhiệt , cấp bảo vệ của động cơ ( bạn có thể tra cứu bảng mã này trên google thông thường là cấp bảo vệ IP54, IP44).

*Cấu tạo cơ bản động cơ liền hộp :*



Hình trên là mẫu cấu tạo động cơ 3 pha liền hộp giảm tốc Hàn Quốc của hãng Smec.
Có nhu cầu gọi tới số 0963886631 gặp anh Trọng, email : vnsmec@gmail.com

Trên cơ bản động cơ liền hộp gồm 3 phần:
- Hệ thống làm mát bằng quạt gắn liền đuôi động cơ chính .
- Động cơ chính bao gồm rotor và stator ( rotor có 1 đầu nối với quạt làm mát một đầu ra phần hộp giảm tốc)
- Hộp giảm tốc.( Trục đầu ra của rotor gắn hệ thộng bánh răng tạo tỷ số truyền cố định theo thiết kế của động cơ rồi đưa ra trục đầu ra của động cơ giảm tốc).

*Ứng dụng của hộp giảm tốc:*

- Động cơ di chuyển của cầu trục, cổng trục nâng hạ.
- Máy khuấy trộn
- Máy cán , nghiền.
- Băng truyền tải.

Phía trên là giới thiệu cơ bản về loại động cơ liên hộp giảm tộc và sản phẩm động cơ liền hộp Hàn Quốc hãng Smec
Động cơ 3 pha Hàn Quốc Smec sự lựa chọn tối ưu cho bạn. Liện hê: 0963886631 hoặc truy cập smecvn .com để tham khảo

Tks for watching.

----------


## Nam CNC

bác nói kỹ thuật để quảng cáo , tránh bị quảng cáo hơi quá so với tiêu chi viết bài , chịu khó chèn hình ảnh thêm nhiều về thực tế , clip cho sinh động , anh em sẽ biết và hiểu nhiều hơn , biết nhiều hiểu nhiều thì mới tìm tới bác chủ chứ , cứ phun hết mức có thể anh em sẽ hứng và phun lại hehehehe ( là sẽ tìm bác mua hàng đó ).

----------


## truongkiet

nhảm chẳng có gì gọi là tìm hiểu

----------


## Se7en_G

@Nam CNC bác thông cảm mới tham gia diễn đàn nên không được phép dẫn link trong bài viết bác ạ , mà em cũng quảng cáo chút thôi mà bác he he :Smile: 
@truongkiet : bác chỉ cho em là tìm hiểu cần phải nói những gì ạ để em rút kinh nguyệt :P

----------


## truongkiet

bác bán hàng thì qua bên mục mua bán luôn đi,cung cấp sp gì giá bao nhiêu.ok...ae trên đây toàn dân kĩ thuật giới thiệu như vậy chẳng ai thèm đọc,giống sách giáo khoa dạy vỡ lòng quá

----------

Diyodira

----------

